

Show HN: Knowtify Hackday – Email Digest for Early Stage Investors - DaneOfKnowtify
http://www.knowtify.io/investor-digest

======
DaneOfKnowtify
This is a project team Knowtify worked on last Friday. We live blogged the
event using Reddit Live.
[http://www.knowtify.io/live](http://www.knowtify.io/live)

There are a few ideas behind the live hackday. 1) We wanted to build a product
ontop of our API 2) This gave us a better understanding of our app...read
more. [http://blog.knowtify.io/post/96460808026/the-gekko-daily-
dig...](http://blog.knowtify.io/post/96460808026/the-gekko-daily-digest-the-
product-of-knowtify-hack)

------
DaneOfKnowtify
I think next time it would be great to partner with another small team to get
at least 1 more developer involved. That way we could be slightly more
ambitious in our scope and give the live blog a little more attention
throughout the day.

But overall, it was a lot of fun. I'm looking forward to the next hackday.

